# Vortex Strike Eagle?



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone tried this one? I have a full sized scope on mine and don't particularly like it. A bit too big and clunky for me, and for 99.9% of ther shooting I do I don't need the high magnification.
Wondering if a low mounted Voetes might be better for me? I cut my shooting teeth on iron sights and low powere4d scopes (4X the biggest for yards) and still pr3fer therm. Question - am I an old curmudgeon, too stubborn to changes his ways, etc? LOL. Still like the lower powered stuff, though I guess beauty is in the shooting eye of in the beholder....every...shooter!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have one HH. I bought it for quick sight acquisition in heavy timber bear hunting. With the mounts and rings on my 300WSM I can switch from 4 to 16 to the Strike Eagle and be within a half inch at 100 yards. I never considered any of the 1 to 4 power, but when Vortex come out with the 1 to 6 power in a 30mm tube I could not pass it up. I think it would be very good on am AR eliminating the need for both a scope and Ted dot. I can shoot an inch group at 100yd with the 178 Hornady ELD-X doing 3000fps.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info Bruce! Sound like just the ticket for predators up to 2 - 3 hundred yards and especially Javelina in fairly heavy scrub in Arizona come Winter. A full sized scope seemed too clunky and wouldn't fit in my vertical gun rack on the UTV without banging into the gearshift lever. Vortex has a pretty good reputation. Thanks for the info. One on the way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you will like that scope HH. When you lower the power to 1X you see half of your barrel. It's a very clear scope and evidently the 30mm tube gives wider angle. On 2X a 4 inch swinging target at 200 yards is no problem. Download Strelok+ for $4.99 to go with it. They already have the reticle in their files and on my 300WSM sighting the crosshair for 100 yards the other tick marks hit at 259yd, 400yd, 546yd, and 710yd on 6X. If I am not mistaken with the 223 it's designed to be very close to 2, 3,4, and 5 hundred yards.


----------

